# How to Recover from Marijuana Induced Depersonalization



## carnevn (Jul 24, 2014)

i've been suffering from MJ induced DP for about 3 years now and it has destroyed everything in my life. I'm not going to go into detail i'm sure everyone can relate. However, I noticed that a lot of people who have fully recovered also seemed to have continued smoking weed even after the onset of DP symptoms. I'm wondering if that may be the only true solution to this disorder. Im starting to believe that the traumatic experience I had while smoking weed may have permanently disrupted the chemistry in my brain and the only way to bring my brain chemistry back to normal is to become comfortable with smoking MJ again. First, if any of you have recovered from MJ induced DP i would love to know your story and how you were able to overcome it? Second, do you think its possible that the weed could actually cause a chemical disruption in your brain leading to DP? Third, do you think solely ignoring your symptoms and accepting who you are can eventually cure DP or that we must have that outlook in life along with marijuana in order to bring our brain chemistry back to equilibrium and completely be healed from it? I would honestly do ANYTHING to be healed from this terrible disorder and have considered smoking again but am worried it might make my symptoms even worse. I've tried to ignore DP and carry on with everyday life but the feelings always come back. Depersonalization has brought me to my knees and I am willing to try anything. I just want my life back  Please help. you can also message me at [email protected]


----------



## jimmyc (Jul 19, 2013)

going on about 2 years with MJ induced dpd. Still no cure. i dunno if more weed could ever solve it. im trying naltrexone and seeing if that helps. if none of that fucking works, then i guess its game over. good luck brother


----------



## salmon (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello, I can relate to this post but first I'd like to say that marijuana won't mess with the chemistry of your brain, and you won't become crazy. Don't worry.

I had the same thing happen to me except it started with synthetic cannabis, so pretty much really strong stuff, unnatural, but similar to the effects of strong weed. The trip was so bad that I continued to have nightmares, and all marijuana experiences after that gave me a bad trip (before I could handle weed fine). The traumatic experience you had with weed will have frightened you into thinking that every time you smoke weed you will have a bad time, which will make you have a bad trip. It's not the chemistry of your brain, physically your brain is fine, it's more of a placebo, if you get what I mean.

It's like if someone gave you ordinary brownies, then said there was pot in them, you'd probably freak out because you thought you had just eaten a ton of THC, but you didn't, although you still react. It's all in your mind, but that doesn't mean it's not real.

Your fear is real, but what's even better is that it's curable. I recommend Rescue Remedy (natural anxiety/stress remedy) to take around with you in case you start to feel paranoid or on the edge of having a panic attack. It helped me the first time I started having mine. For curing it, honestly time, a good mind set (easy to say I know, just go along with the feeling and don't run away, but instead face the fear and don't become consumed) and stay away from drugs. Seriously.

It won't last forever, and your brain is totally fine. It's all in your mind and you can over come it 

I hope this helps. Message me if you need to!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

drugs do mess with your brain chemistry; they make things off balance--fact. you need time to recover that balance; doing more drugs will make it more out of wack. give yourself time and lots of empathy, understanding, and love...these things alone, in my experience, allow for recovery--as well as meditation.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Pot once snapped me out of my dp. But just for a few seconds. I then found on google that small amounts of pot can have very strong anti-depressant effects but the more you smoke it will have just the opposite effect and make you depressed. Weird. I just started smoking when I snapped out of it but the more I smoked didn't do anything. How about trying hemp tea? Hemp supposedly has a lot of cannabidiol in it and hardly no thc. Cannabidiol can be good for anxiety. Problem here in north america is that hemp isn't allowed in plant form (leaves, stems). Just hemp oil from the seeds. There's gotta be a way....


----------

